# 1967 Trans Swap possible project



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Guys, 
As the title suggests I am trying to decide about a possible tranny swap for my '67. To begin with it has the original his/hers auto in it and I am thinking of dropping it out, keeping it, and putting in a 4 speed stick. I just don't want to chop it up because at a later date I may want to put the original back in. I am having trouble trying to decide whether to do it or not, and if so which tranny to do it with. The one I have been looking at is the Tremec TKO-500 swap kit. Another route I was thinking of was trying to get a hold of a muncie M21 as per original. The Tremec is a complete kit, 5 speed, but I am not familiar with these transmissions as far as quality and fit. Even though it comes as a complete kit I have no idea who could do the swap for me. I'm located in south Jersey about 15 minutes from Philly. Suggestions? Ideas? The car has been restored about 7 years ago but there are still some things that need to be done, ie: small trim work, and radio and the like. You know the typical small stuff that seems to never get done. One thing that has crossed my mind is that I would like some who is familiar with Pontiacs to do the swap because thay will know what to look for as far as the "little" details.
I hope you guys can help. I thought about going this route instead of getting involved with another car.

Thanks in advance.

Valsmere


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes it`s possable. I`d do the 5-speed if the reviews pan out. Or an original 4 would be alright too. You`ll need the clutch pedal assembly, clutch linkage, tranny, bell housing, flywheel and clutch assembly, shifter assembly and the bolt on hump for the tunnel. Hope these links help.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfsopZ32QQfsooZ2QQrprZ137?satitle=gto+clutch+pedal
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfsopZ32QQfsooZ2QQrprZ137?satitle=gto+hump&lred=gto+hump


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

Rukee,
Thanks for the info. I am leaning towards the 5 banger. It is an "almost" complete kit, I'll still need the pedal assembly and linkage from the pedals to the clutch. Now I just need to find a shop around my house to do the swap. I have turned wrenches in the past but I would rather a real turner to under take this project. Thanks for the info, now to break out the check book and start the shopping tour!!
I'll post some pics soon.
Valsmere


----------



## ksucatz (Jan 3, 2007)

Keisler Transmissions makes a 5 speed conversion kit, If you use the perfect fit, it is suppose to locate the shifter in the factory location even. It comes with the pedals and everything.

http://www.keislerauto.com/gm/chevelle-gen1-kits.html

Brent


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ That looks like a very nice and complete kit! If I hadn`t just had the original 4-speed on mine gone through, I`d consider one too.


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be going with the kit, the TKO-600. I have come to find out that this is the close ratio and the 500 is the wide ratio. It seems to me that everything comes with it including the clutch/brake pedal assembly. I really think this is the way to go instead of trying to piece it all together. It will probably cost about the same anyway. Now I just need to find a shop close to me that will do the install. I just can't wait till she is done, I have a few kids on the block that need to learn that these older cars can still tear it up! 
Thanks again guys your help is greatly appreciated!!
Valsmere


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

I think the Keisler kit is real attractive and is on my "to do" list. It's my understanding from the tech notes that you'll also have to cut out your existing trans tunnel (since it's an original automatic car) and replace it with a reproduction 4-speed tunnel hump in order to fit the 5-speed.


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone know if that kit will work on a 67 LeMans with a 455 Olds?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Olds has the same bolt pattern. so it should even with a Buick or Caddy motor.
Only thing I could see that would change would be the trans mounting of the cross member. So as long as it is a non box framed car it is just as easy as drilling new holes in the frame. If you would even have to.


----------

